# 1/24 or 1/25 aftermarket rims and tires?



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey guys!

So, to my surprise, the Star Trek 3-piece kits by AMT/Ertl I've been wanting weren't the ONLY reissues by RC2. I found a 1/25 International Scout II, a truck which until very recently I owned myself. So I had to pick up the kit. Naturally, I'm wanting to build it just like mine is, with rust and everything.
Only thing is, I need different tires. I need the Ford style basic steel rims, and Bridgestone Duelers in 10.5 X 31". Would anyone happen to know a good source for aftermarket rims and tires like this? Any help greatly appreciated. :thumbsup: 

Chris


----------

